# DIY, dry and cure ideas



## Ganja_Greg (Feb 10, 2008)

I want to build a small trying box with screens any basic idea's you guys have?


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Feb 10, 2008)

Hey Gonga..search under "not so stealth dry Box" in the DIY forum..i think it was DubbaMan that made one..Hope this helps Friend..


----------

